# Did U have hot flashes as an early pregnancy symptom?



## wannabeprego

Hello lovely ladies,:flower:

Did any of you girls have hot flashes as an early pregnancy symptom? And if so when did the hot flashes start?

I have been experiencing hot flashes, which originally were most likely due to my clomid use this month, but it is at the end of my cycle and I am still getting hot flashes so I was hoping that it was maybe an early pregnancy symptom since I stopped the clomid already??? :shrug:


----------



## Marlee

Hey! I'm almost 5 weeks and I started getting hot flashes about 3 + 5. Thought I had the flu! Hot and dizzy were my 2 first symptoms! Good luck!!


----------



## firsttimer1

I was just generally hot, but didn't burn up or sweat or anything tho x I'm sure everyone is diff tho :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for your feedback girls!!! I really appreciate it!!! :flower: I hope you guys have a H&H 9 months!!

Hopefully my hot flashes are a good sign and I will be getting my BFP soon!! :winkwink:


----------



## amjon

I was getting hot flashes the week before I knew I was pregnant. (Either 2 or 3 weeks) Everyone else was complaining they were cold and I was burning up. The flight suits REALLY didn't help either.


----------



## dashnbohemian

OMG, YES!!!! Crazy, insane hot flashes...


----------



## Ariela1975

Hot flashes for the last 3 weeks. I thought AF was coming. :)


----------



## suzimc

I'm 5 weeks now and still happening! Mind you I work in a hospital and its really hot in there! x


----------



## AFwife77

I got my first one yesterday! Ugh, thought I was burrning alive.


----------



## Sunkissed

I got hot flashes before I knew I was pg and that was the only difference :) good luck!


----------



## topsy

Me to, I got them before I had a positive test and I am normally always cold, especially at night I would wake up boiling. I think its a good sign hun :) Fingers crossed for you. xxxx


----------



## Jen_xx

I have been having them, and they seem to make my unwanted morning sickness so much worst.


----------



## jenniferttc1

I had a few hot flashes in the begining. Mostly my underarms sweated like crazy, which is weird cause they never sweat. Even when I was cold they were dripping.


----------



## joanna1980

Omg can't wait for my hot flushes to stop , even wake up during the night with them . Good luck :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for all of the great feedback girls!!! It sounds like alot of you lovely ladies had hot flashes!! Fingers crossed it is a good sign for me!!! H&H 9 months to all of you girls!!! :flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

*bump* Anyone else care to share?


----------



## 12darcy

I was thinking I was hot cuz it was summer, but today it was bad! Fans pointing directly on me and my legs are sweating! Hee Hee Not complaining though!!! FXed this is a good sign!


----------



## baby D

yes -- my first real sign!


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for your feedback ladies..:flower:.But, Sadly the :witch: got me, so I think my hot flashes were just a result of the clomid I was taking.......:nope:


----------



## Enough

I was just thinking about this today. I am 10 DPO and I have been having really intense hot flashes.


----------



## SamanthaYC

Yes! I had hot flashes before I found out I was pregnant. The days after I found out I was pregnant, I would wake up in pools of sweat. It was gross.


----------

